# Ahahahahahaha as if you weren't pissed off enough



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH1JFPGmSP4

http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/7362/backcourtvio5ow.jpg

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa...the video I thought he didn't land with the ball until he was in the backcourt, so no violation there, but that pic confirms the ball was in his hands before he jumped backcourt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jefurxvjneM

That video's of pretty poor quality but on the last play it shows Dwyane Wade literally pushing Jason Terry onto the ground in front of the scorer's table.

I've never been one to complain, about refs especially, but when a third-year player gets Michael Jordan treatment...it's beyond obvious at this point, the NBA will do anything to make this go 7 games...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im still trying to figure out how Eric Dampier traveled when he was either fouled or the ball was blocked...I guess after a block you cant get the rebound...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh well.. not much we can do now, except beat the Heat 2 times at home.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ouch


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

His feet wasnt on the front court when he caught it

He was in Mid Air,your feet need to be touching the court for a violation

Like when you go out of bounds to save the ball,you jump in mid-air throwing it back in without touching the floor with the ball


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I aint mad, or atleast anymore, I'm gonna pray to the Lord for a miracle here (though it really isnt a "mirracle") and hope we win no more predictions from me either, I've been right all through the playoffs until games 3-5


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> His feet wasnt on the front court when he caught it
> 
> He was in Mid Air,your feet need to be touching the court for a violation
> 
> Like when you go out of bounds to save the ball,you jump in mid-air throwing it back in without touching the floor with the ball


That's what I thought too, but the slow-mo vid and the pic I posted confirms it, he was touching the front court with the ball in his hands.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Watch it again,but look at the ball closer

To me it looks like he caught it in mid-air,the picture you provided is so low quality you can bearly see anything

Edit:Nvm,you can see how one of his foot was touching just before he he went to the back court


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep, he leaped off that foot after he caught the ball. Cuban really gave it to Stern supposedly after the game.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Then again,i really dont know the rules for backcourt violations.

Maybe they'll say something about it on espn or something


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

They wont, Wade is Jordan and Jordan didnt screw up or anything so they wont do anything to bring that down


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The funniest thing about the phantom call on Dirk at the end of OT was Hubie Brown, "You see, it's right there, he gets him on the leg, right there..."

EDIT: Ah, there was no phantom call...it just wasn't on Dirk, it was on Devin...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

1337 said:


> The funniest thing about the phantom call on Dirk at the end of OT was Hubie Brown, "You see, it's right there, he gets him on the leg, right there..."
> 
> EDIT: Ah, there was no phantom call...it just wasn't on Dirk, it was on Devin...


And it really wasn't devin either because that picture was taken 2 seconds after the foul was called. ESPN shows this picture for whatever reason, I don't know. But the foul already occured before this picture was taken.

Also, I seen the slow mo. He catches the ball, then jumps over the line. That is a violation yesterday, today, and tomorrow, just not Sunday June 18,2006.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

I think the refs thought that if Wade blew by four Mavs, at least one of them had to have fouled him along the way somehow. Watching the replay, it looked to me like Super Flopper Harris got him. If he didn't get him, he tried to get him...he took a pretty pointless weak swipe at his arm that usually gets a call.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He didnt touch him until after the whistle, Wade got away with 2 palming violations one travel and 2 pushes but its all good, game 6 here we come!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Theres only one thing to say "Lets Go Mavs"


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lets go Mavs


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe we should start a thread just for chanting


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Word we should do that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

My bad...note the official calling the foul before Devin makes any contact with Dwyane.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> My bad...not the official calling the foul before Devin makes any contact with Dwyane.


GREAT Picture...

Not that it makes a difference, but great picture!

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think in the rule book it says that your feet does not need to be on the floor.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> GREAT Picture...
> 
> Not that it makes a difference, but great picture!
> 
> :cheers:



Oh ****, he even called the foul before Dirk hit him. Ah well, I dont care.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's a backcourt violation. Game 3 they took 4 seconds of the clock and game 5 they didn't call a backcourt violation.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

1337 said:


> My bad...note the official calling the foul before Devin makes any contact with Dwyane.


Why are their hands the only things that are blurred?


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

That was a bs call and everyone knows it but idk we just have to step it up in Dallas and pull off 2 wins!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

First off, thats a great shot. 

Secondly, I can not express how angry I was throughout the game last night. Laid in bed unable to sleep for hours. How can the refs make/miss so many bad calls in the matter of seconds. Wade did commit a backcourt violation, it's a tough call to make, but by the rules, he did. He clearly pushed JET out of the way and out of bounds and then he got the phantom call from the ref who is BEHIND the play. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure there is another ref under the hoop with a much better angle on the play. It should have been his call. 

Why are the refs treating this guy like royalty? 
Not to take anything away from Wade, he is a stud, but he's no MJ.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I remember this much.... You can see the official calling the foul in the background right? Well, I remember that there was an official right infront of the play who had a great veiw and didnt call anything, but the guy who was 20 feet behind the play did? Doesnt make much sense to me, but whatever.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> First off, thats a great shot.
> 
> Secondly, I can not express how angry I was throughout the game last night. Laid in bed unable to sleep for hours. How can the refs make/miss so many bad calls in the matter of seconds. Wade did commit a backcourt violation, it's a tough call to make, but by the rules, he did. He clearly pushed JET out of the way and out of bounds and then he got the phantom call from the ref who is BEHIND the play. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure there is another ref under the hoop with a much better angle on the play. It should have been his call.
> 
> ...


Was it my imagination or were the refs chanting "let's go heat..."

:raised_ey


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Doggpound said:


> I think the refs thought that if Wade blew by four Mavs, at least one of them had to have fouled him along the way somehow. Watching the replay, it looked to me like Super Flopper Harris got him. If he didn't get him, he tried to get him...he took a pretty pointless weak swipe at his arm that usually gets a call.


he took that pointless weak swipe to stop the continuation of the shot.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Why are their hands the only things that are blurred?


maybe the hands are moving quicker relative to the motion of the bodies.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> maybe the hands are moving quicker relative to the motion of the bodies.



did my last post even make sense? i'm not sure.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

In the NBA rule book you can pass to the backcourt.

From the rulebook:

During the last two minutes of the fourth period and/or any overtime period, the ball may be passed anywhere (frontcourt or backcourt) on the court.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> In the NBA rule book you can pass to the backcourt.
> 
> From the rulebook:
> 
> During the last two minutes of the fourth period and/or any overtime period, the ball may be passed anywhere (frontcourt or backcourt) on the court.


I think this has been covered too much already in the Playoff forum. We, the Dallas Fans, don't have the problem with D Wade getting a pass in the backcourt. We all follow NBA and know the rules well.

The question is D Wade having possession of the ball and established himself in the front court. The subsequent jump to the back court made it a back-court violation.

Disclaimer: I am not bickering about the possible different outcome of Game 5; I am purely repeating this for the sake of a healthy discussion on "backcourt violation."

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think this has been covered too much already in the Playoff forum. We, the Dallas Fans, don't have the problem with D Wade getting a pass in the backcourt. We all follow NBA and know the rules well.
> 
> The question is D Wade having possession of the ball and established himself in the front court. The subsequent jump to the back court made it a back-court violation.
> 
> ...


Coaching staff checked the rules book and says you can't do that, but it's over heh?...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Coaching staff checked the rules book and says you can't do that, but it's over heh?...


I work with a total Heat homer, and he did not know there is a debate on Wade's backcourt violation. He just thought the entire fiasco was involving D Wade's FT's. I had to pull the clip on YouTube to show him clip. After he saw the clip, he said "oh crap... that IS backcourt violation..."

Anyway, he continued to rub it in my face because the refs didn't catch it. He doesn't bother continuing with Wade's FT argument anymore because he knows, if the violation had been called, the play would have been over before the questionable FT's.

I don't think there is anything we can do about it. We can only suck it up and try to win 2 at home.

:cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> His feet wasnt on the front court when he caught it
> 
> He was in Mid Air,your feet need to be touching the court for a violation
> 
> Like when you go out of bounds to save the ball,you jump in mid-air throwing it back in without touching the floor with the ball


im not if that is true, but i know going the other way, you have to establish position first.

example: player A has the ball crosses midcourt, then gets trapped. player B is trailing the play so player A passes back to him. if player B catches the ball in mid air after jumping over half court, is on the correct side of half court, but his feet never touch the ground to establish position across half court, its is a violation.

i would imagine its the same thing going the other way. you have to establish position going back before you can catch it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> im not if that is true, but i know going the other way, you have to establish position first.
> 
> example: player A has the ball crosses midcourt, then gets trapped. player B is trailing the play so player A passes back to him. if player B catches the ball in mid air after jumping over half court, is on the correct side of half court, but his feet never touch the ground to establish position across half court, its is a violation.
> 
> i would imagine its the same thing going the other way. you have to establish position going back before you can catch it.


"you have to establish position first." Who told you that? fans in the playoffs forum? Exactly, let's just admit that none of us know the rules better then the coaching staff or even Mark Cuban.
Now let's not even talk about the violation anymore, let's talk about Wade pushing Terry. I watched the replay at least 20 times and clearly saw his left arm pushing Terry, but he's been doing that all series long so refs never call that.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Very interesting.. was that at the end of regulation?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

In response to alot of the discussion going on about whether Wade was fouled on the last play of the game, if you go back and look at the finish look at Devin Harris he grabs Dwyane Wade on the arm. Michael Wilbon confirmed this on PTI today. And Wade didn't commit a backcourt violation as he was in air and then cought it in the back. Game 5 was to good a game to have all this *****ing and moaning. Both teams played amazing but the Heat pulled it off at the end. If the Mavericks won the game you wouldn't be hearing the players and Pat Riley going off. Also did anyone here think Avery Johnson picking on that reporter was pathetic. I liked Avery but I really didn't like what he did to that guy. Especially telling him not to stutter.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> In response to alot of the discussion going on about whether Wade was fouled on the last play of the game, if you go back and look at the finish look at Devin Harris he grabs Dwyane Wade on the arm. Michael Wilbon confirmed this on PTI today. And Wade didn't commit a backcourt violation as he was in air and then cought it in the back. Game 5 was to good a game to have all this *****ing and moaning. Both teams played amazing but the Heat pulled it off at the end. If the Mavericks won the game you wouldn't be hearing the players and Pat Riley going off. Also did anyone here think Avery Johnson picking on that reporter was pathetic. I liked Avery but I really didn't like what he did to that guy. Especially telling him not to stutter.


Talk basketball, don't start trouble. If you can't do that then don't come back.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> In response to alot of the discussion going on about whether Wade was fouled on the last play of the game, if you go back and look at the finish look at Devin Harris he grabs Dwyane Wade on the arm. Michael Wilbon confirmed this on PTI today. And Wade didn't commit a backcourt violation as he was in air and then cought it in the back. Game 5 was to good a game to have all this *****ing and moaning. Both teams played amazing but the Heat pulled it off at the end. If the Mavericks won the game you wouldn't be hearing the players and Pat Riley going off. Also did anyone here think Avery Johnson picking on that report was pathetic. I liked Avery but I really didn't like what he did to that guy. Especially telling him not to stutter.


because there was nothing for you guys to complain about. and therein lies the problem: one-sided officiating.

thank you come again.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dallas 25 FT attempts
miami 49 FT attempts

and for those who say that dallas didn't take it to the rim enough, while miami did:

84% of all miami shots were jumpers
80% of all dallas shots were jumpers

it was not a matter of aggressiveness to the rim, it was a matter of bad officiating.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> In response to alot of the discussion going on about whether Wade was fouled on the last play of the game, if you go back and look at the finish look at Devin Harris he grabs Dwyane Wade on the arm. Michael Wilbon confirmed this on PTI today. And Wade didn't commit a backcourt violation as he was in air and then cought it in the back. Game 5 was to good a game to have all this *****ing and moaning. Both teams played amazing but the Heat pulled it off at the end. If the Mavericks won the game you wouldn't be hearing the players and Pat Riley going off. Also did anyone here think Avery Johnson picking on that reporter was pathetic. I liked Avery but I really didn't like what he did to that guy. Especially telling him not to stutter.


Nah, Avery just reacted out of angryness. I also heard it was the way the question was asked that bothered Avery. However, that **** was funny as hell. The thing with Howard was funny to me too. But the guy asked him the same question like 3 times in different ways.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

t1no said:


> Talk basketball, don't start trouble. If you can't do that then don't come back.


dude what? I am talking basketball, where was I trying to start trouble?



bootstrenf said:


> because there was nothing for you guys to complain about. and therein lies the problem: one-sided officiating.
> 
> thank you come again.


oh please the officials are not screwing Dallas they are making the calls like they see them, do you really think the officials would give Mark Cuban a reason to complain about them. This stuff with the officials is insane, there is no conspiracy they are trying to do there jobs.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Interesting.


This is probably the best comeback on how BS that last call was. This end of game shot attempt(being hit on the arm by more than one player) doesnt get a call, but Wade's drive (with Dirk not even pushing him that hard) gets the call? In-con-sis-tent!!!.....................................


Edit: Nevermind, this isnt the comeback for that call. I just thought of other ones that are better:dead:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> dallas 25 FT attempts
> miami 49 FT attempts
> 
> and for those who say that dallas didn't take it to the rim enough, while miami did:
> ...


Most of the Wade fouls were outside of the paint, Wade ran by someone and the ref called it right away. He was invincible, no one could touch him. He's a superstar and yes he gets that treatment, but it was too much. That's why some of Mavericks fans are still angry.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Interesting.


The way I see that shot, it was Terry's fault. I remember saying to myself, "Why the **** did you pump fake first" He could have just taken a regular shot without having to fadeaway if he didnt pump fake. Shaq, Posey, Wade would not have jumped quick enough to block him anyway. If he missed Damp was right there for the board with enough time for a putback.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> This is probably the best comeback on how BS that last call was. This end of game shot attempt(being hit on the arm by more than one player) doesnt get a call, but Wade's drive (with Dirk not even pushing him that hard) gets the call? In-con-sis-tent!!!.....................................


Its consistent with Wade's game which is attacking the basket and getting to the free throw line which he had been doing all game. Devin Harris fouled him theres no doubt about that. They just called it on Dirk. Still a foul's a foul. Also on Terry you don't know that Wade hit him it could have been nothing more then a graze, thats also different then grabbing someones arm when they are attacking the basket. If Terry was indeed hit then yes a foul should have been called but dont judge that off of just one angle that is iffy at that.



bootstrenf said:


> dallas 25 FT attempts
> miami 49 FT attempts
> 
> and for those who say that dallas didn't take it to the rim enough, while miami did:
> ...


The hack a shaq accounts for a few of those but also the fact that the %16 of times the Heat wernt shooting jumpers they were attacking the basket hard. Like I said that is a big part of Wade's game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Its consistent with Wade's game which is attacking the basket and getting to the free throw line which he had been doing all game. Devin Harris fouled him theres no doubt about that. They just called it on Dirk. Still a foul's a foul. * Also on Terry you don't know that Wade hit him it could have been nothing more then a graze, * thats also different then grabbing someones arm when they are attacking the basket. If Terry was indeed hit then yes a foul should have been called but dont judge that off of just one angle that is iffy at that.


This is why we've been complaining about the last foul of the game, because it looked like nothing more than a graze. Yes, there was a foul, but Wade certainly looks like hes fouling Jason though


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Its consistent with Wade's game which is attacking the basket and getting to the free throw line which he had been doing all game. Devin Harris fouled him theres no doubt about that. They just called it on Dirk. Still a foul's a foul. Also on Terry you don't know that Wade hit him it could have been nothing more then a graze, thats also different then grabbing someones arm when they are attacking the basket. If Terry was indeed hit then yes a foul should have been called but dont judge that off of just one angle that is iffy at that.


OMG!! How many times do i have to say this? They called the foul on Dirk.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> dude what? I am talking basketball, where was I trying to start trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> oh please the officials are not screwing Dallas they are making the calls like they see them, do you really think the officials would give Mark Cuban a reason to complain about them. This stuff with the officials is insane, there is no conspiracy they are trying to do there jobs.


so you're saying that the officials would be more likely to help the mavs. yeah, because it's human nature to want to try to help someone who is constantly criticizing you. yeah you are definitely right. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> so you're saying that the officials would be more likely to help the mavs. yeah, because it's human nature to want to try to help someone who is constantly criticizing you. yeah you are definitely right. :clap: :clap: :clap:


Sig, so ****ing....................funny!!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Its consistent with Wade's game which is attacking the basket and getting to the free throw line which he had been doing all game. Devin Harris fouled him theres no doubt about that. They just called it on Dirk. Still a foul's a foul. *Also on Terry you don't know that Wade hit him it could have been nothing more then a graze*, thats also different then grabbing someones arm when they are attacking the basket. If Terry was indeed hit then yes a foul should have been called but dont judge that off of just one angle that is iffy at that.


IMO both of them were grazes. Wade was hardly touched, I dont even know if Terry was touched.
I'm not one to complain about refs anyway. Its that fact that they go 16-16 for like the whole game then start missing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> so you're saying that the officials would be more likely to help the mavs. yeah, because it's human nature to want to try to help someone who is constantly criticizing you. yeah you are definitely right. :clap: :clap: :clap:


 :rofl: Are you trying to hurt his feelings?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> The hack a shaq accounts for a few of those but also the fact that the %16 of times the Heat wernt shooting jumpers they were attacking the basket hard. Like I said that is a big part of Wade's game.


here's some stats for you son:

heat:
layups: 5-7
jumpers: 22-54
dunks: 4-4

mavs:
layups: 4-13
jumpers: 30-66
dunks: 3-3


so the fact that dallas took 6 more layup attempts doesn't mean anything?

mavs took 12 more jumpers, but also had 6 more layup attempts. and they took 12 more jumpers, but they also had 12 more total shots.


of all of miami's shots, 84% were jumpers; whereas only 80% of all of dallas' shots were jumpers.


to me 84%>80%


so no, the mavs didn't only shoot jumpers. and the mavs missed 9 of 13 layups. it must be because they suck at layups, right? no fouls or anything like that. anything more to add Miamiballer2k5?
no? didn't think so, thanks for coming out.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> here's some stats for you son:
> 
> heat:
> layups: 5-7
> ...


Nice stats.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> here's some stats for you son:
> 
> heat:
> layups: 5-7
> ...


 R E P P E D ! ! !

OWNAGE

http://miamiballer2k5.justgotowned.com


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> R E P P E D ! ! !
> 
> OWNAGE
> 
> http://miamiballer2k5.justgotowned.com


OMG that link. LMAO, I never saw that before.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> R E P P E D ! ! !
> 
> OWNAGE
> 
> http://miamiballer2k5.justgotowned.com


Let's show some class now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> OMG that link. LMAO, I never saw that before.


 Haha I showed that to my boy Shady a while back, cant believe you didnt see it in one of his posts!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Let's show some class now.


 Yes but when you come in and embarrass yourself it's kinda okay for a Mav fan to do that, it was all in good fun


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Point proven. 

Case/Thread Closed.

Let's try to stay away from ref talks, eh?

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Let's show some class now.


Thank you!

See? I do try to be fair to Heat fans here.

:cheers:


----------

